
Postico – A Modern PostgreSQL Client for OS X - brettlangdon
https://eggerapps.at/postico/?hn=1
======
brettlangdon
Previous discussion from about 5 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9838040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9838040)

It has reached version 1.0 since the last discussion.

